# Black pepper sauce



## Mario66 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, someone tell me a good recipe of black pepper sauce served with Scotch Fillet. Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Oct 25, 2015)

If you are referring to Steak au Poivre, here is an Epicurious recipe:

Steak au Poivre | Epicurious.com



Welcome to DC!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 25, 2015)

CraigC said:


> If you are referring to Steak au Poivre, here is an Epicurious recipe:
> 
> Steak au Poivre | Epicurious.com
> 
> ...


 
We sometimes add just a tiny bit of Dijon to it as well.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> We sometimes add just a tiny bit of Dijon to it as well.


That's pretty much how I do it too. You can substitute red wine for the cognac. I probably use less butter. I eyeball it nowadays. I like to add two or three allspice berries to the pepper. I also eyeball how much pepper to put on the steaks. Most recipes use more black pepper than we like. Adding some Dijon sounds good to me. I'll try that.

This is what I use to crush the pepper corns and allspice berries. I'm really glad I figured that out, because it's so pretty and isn't very useful for grinding spices finely.


----------



## Mario66 (Oct 26, 2015)

The black pepper sauce, I find it too hard, but in Australia they all go crazy for this sauce. good idea of the mortar to pound the pepper, but the idea was to spice up differently.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2015)

Mario66 said:


> The black pepper sauce, I find it too hard, but in Australia they all go crazy for this sauce. good idea of the mortar to pound the pepper, but the idea was to spice up differently.


I find the regular recipe harsh as well. That's why I use less black pepper and add the allspice berries.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2015)

While I like black pepper, I'm not a huge fan of it being concentrated heavily into any dish. If you're just looking to make the pepper sauce with less harshness, you might try green peppercorns, which sometimes come packed in brine and have a much milder flavor.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2015)

Like Steve, I was also thinking of green peppercorns.

This recipe sounds delicious and similar to Knorr Green Peppercorn sauce mix we used to have available in this country.

I'll be trying this recipe very soon....

Filet Mignon with Green Peppercorn Cream Sauce | Epicurious.com


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2015)

There are all kinds of pepper sauces. If black peppercorns are too strong you can sub others. But au poivre does call for black. 

Kayelle's green peppercorn sauce sounds good


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh boy, does that green peppercorn cream sauce sound good, Kay.  I put that in my 'to make' file.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> There are all kinds of pepper sauces. If black peppercorns are too strong you can sub others. But au poivre does call for black.


Just to be clear, the dish that the original poster describes isn't Steak Au Poivre. It's an Australian dish usually called "Scotch Fillet with Peppercorn Sauce" or sometimes simply "Pepper Steak." Like this:

Scotch Fillet With Peppercorn Sauce And Herb Mash Recipe - Taste.com.au

It does have some similarities to au poivre, but typically the pepper isn't cracked and crusted on the meat. I say "typically" but just like every other regional dish, it has variations. Some call for black peppercorns; others don't. Some do crust it on the meat. But it almost always calls for some sort of creamy sauce with peppercorns.

Scotch Fillet, by the way, is the same cut we call Ribeye in the US.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Just to be clear, the dish that the original poster describes isn't Steak Au Poivre. It's an Australian dish usually called "Scotch Fillet with Peppercorn Sauce" or sometimes simply "Pepper Steak." Like this:
> 
> Scotch Fillet With Peppercorn Sauce And Herb Mash Recipe - Taste.com.au
> ...




You're right.  I picked up on the link CraigC posted for au poivre.  Subsequent conversation seemed to refer back to that.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> You're right.  I picked up on the link CraigC posted for au poivre.  Subsequent conversation seemed to refer back to that.


And the title of the thread is "*Black* pepper sauce*".*


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2015)

taxlady said:


> And the title of the thread is "*Black* pepper sauce*".*



Yes. And he also said he was looking for a way to "spice it up differently."


----------



## Mario66 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice. Steve's right, Scotch Fillet with black pepper sauce, for me and inedible but in australia like these strong flavors. Good l 'idea of green pepper. I feel that I have the recipe link. with green pepper, and I also try to use allspice berries. Thanks


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you for thanking us Mario. We don't often get that. We all learned something, and that's always the point here. I hope you stick around at Discuss Cooking,.


----------



## Mario66 (Nov 2, 2015)

Surely I am very pleased to read your experiences. Thanks again


----------

